# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tượng Haruban - món quà lưu niệm dễ thương của đảo Jeju - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## dungntn

Đến đảo  Jeju, Hàn Quốc, không ai không biết đến nhân vật Harubang (ông nội),  được coi là người bảo vệ cho làng và hòn đảo. Ở đâu cũng thấy tượng  Harubang được tạo bởi nham thạch như Harubang đứng trước biển, trước  cổng làng, tại các điểm du lịch… Harubang cũng trở thành biểu tượng của  đảo Jeju và được tạc thành các những món quà lưu niệm đáng yêu.                         


 
_Nhân vật Harubang được tạc bằng đá núi lửa được đặt khắp nơi trên đảo Jeju_ Tại Jeju, bạn có thể gặp đá ở khắp mọi nơi. Những hàng rào, các ngôi  nhà hay những bức tượng đều được làm từ đá. Bãi biển không có những có  bờ cát mịn, chỉ có những dốc đá kỳ vĩ bao quanh đảo. Đá và gió là đặc  sản của riêng Jeju.
 Điều khiến nhiều du khách mê mẩn với Jeju ngoài cảnh quan thiên nhiên  lãng mạn là quà lưu niệm. Các món quà làm bằng nham thạch với nhiều  hình dáng tỉ mỉ. Giá của các mặt hàng khá cao nhưng tinh xảo và đẹp mắ


 
_Những món quà lưu niệm dễ thương từ đảo Jeju
__ 

 
_Ở Jeju, bạn không được phép mang đá thô nhặt ở ngoài đường hay bãi biển  mang về làm đồ lưu niệm. Đó là luật lệ được đặt ra để người dân Jeju bảo  vệ ‘đặc sản’ của mình. Đá núi lửa là tài sản quốc gia của người Hàn  Quốc nên bạn không được tự ý lấy nó và mang đi. Những mẫu đá này sẽ bị  tịch thu tại sân bay khi bạ rời khỏi đây. Nếu muốn mang đá về nhà, bạn  chỉ có thể mua các bức tượng được làm bằng đá. Đó là những sản phẩm đã  được chế tác và làm thành món quà lưu niệm có giá trị cao. Đó cũng là  một cách tích cực để bảo vệ tài sản quốc gia và nâng cao giá trị của  những món quà dân gian truyền thống.


 

 
Nhưng tượng đá lớn nhỏ, những chiếc móc chìa khóa bé xinh, Harubang xù  xì thô nhám… tất cả đều là những món quà thú vị có thể mang về sau hành  trình khám phá hòn đảo thiên đường.


 
(Theo yeudulich)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)* 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc* 



Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

